# Prairie Dog hunting in South Dakota



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

I would like to do some prairie dog shooting in South Dakota this coming season. Never hunted them before. Are there public lands available for this type of hunting that would offer decent shooting? Where do I obtain information? Carl


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

May be some more experienced Doggers out there would be able to provide some insight on SD but I think in ND the G&F publishes a list of PD colonies maps.. SD game and Fish website may be a good starting point.


----------



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

Madison said:


> May be some more experienced Doggers out there would be able to provide some insight on SD but I think in ND the G&F publishes a list of PD colonies maps.. SD game and Fish website may be a good starting point.


Thanks for the information. Carl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I know of some places but i have no idea how to explain where they are.....yeah definetly call or go to the SDGF&P website


----------



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> I know of some places but i have no idea how to explain where they are.....yeah definetly call or go to the SDGF&P website


Would you think it best to hire a guide for the several days? That way one might do more shooting than driving around looking for a place to shoot. Thanks for the information. Carl


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

wilcahol said:


> I would like to do some prairie dog shooting in South Dakota this coming season. Never hunted them before. Are there public lands available for this type of hunting that would offer decent shooting? Where do I obtain information? Carl


Along with contacting SDGame,Fish, and Parks website, there is lots of public land to shoot dogs. Almost every Reservation has ample dogs but you have to get a license for that type of hunting. Every reservation charges a little different license price. Just contact the many tribal headquarters. Some of the reservations or CheyenneSioux Tribe in Eagle Butte, Rosebud Ogallala, Pine Ridge, Lower Brule in Lower Brule, Crow Creek in Ft. Thompson. These reservation are huge but do get a lot of hunters. That's a start.


----------



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

jerry hunsley said:


> wilcahol said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to do some prairie dog shooting in South Dakota this coming season. Never hunted them before. Are there public lands available for this type of hunting that would offer decent shooting? Where do I obtain information? Carl
> ...


Jerry: Thanks for the information. Carl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no dont hire a guide!

why pay for stuff thats free


----------



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

Winged Shooter: Regarding prarie dog hunt--without guide. Probably would only hunt for two or three days. If I'm only going to be there for such a short time will it be possible to find fairly good shooting. Really don't want to drive around the country looking for some place to shoot!
Since I've never been there I don't know what to expect. Thanks, Carl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, it all depends where you go!

First, i want you to call SDGF&P and ask for public land to shoot prarie dogs on. Then ask if there are any farmers asking for these varmits to be extermanated.

Then, if they dont give you any info YES hire a guide


----------



## wilcahol (Feb 3, 2006)

Good information. Will give it a try. Thanks, Carl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep


----------



## Dick (Feb 10, 2006)

I have lodging available in SD. I would be able to point you in the right direction. I also do some guided hunts. There would be no charge advice. I charge $35.00 per day per person for a fully furnished house.Guided rates on based on # of hunters and # of days. I can be contacted at 920-233-1611 or [email protected]


----------



## flannys (Mar 2, 2006)

Wilcahol

Been reading your posts, and cannot help but to ascertain that you are an intelligent person.

I am also getting this impression that you surround yourself with like-wise people and that the person you plan on shooting prairie dogs with must be of like mind. :withstupid:

My advice to you is........order lots, and lots of brass, bullets, primers, and powder.

I think a June-Shoot is in order. :sniper:


----------

